# Two new rescues! Ones in really bad shape!



## Flare (Dec 17, 2010)

These 2 came in today in our new fish shipment at work! I couldn't just leave them there, so home they came with me! 

This is Tang, he's just gorgeous, really healthy which is surprising considering the bag he was shipped in sprung a leak and when he arrived there was just enough water in the bag to keep him from drying out. I couldn't believe he was alive!! So he came home with me! He's just gorgeous! 


























This is Sailor... he's got one of the worst cases of popeye I've ever seen on a betta! The poor thing! The left side of his head is so swollen from the infection that the scales are sticking up... but he is swimming and eating so that makes me happy! Hopefully I can pull him through this!


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Yikes my molly got popeye right before vacation. Leaving tomorrow. Most likely will come home to a dead fish...good luck with these gorgeous guys!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

poor bettas! Hope they make it!


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Amazingly i come home and find my molly cured and alive good luck flare


----------



## Flare (Dec 17, 2010)

Just a quick update!! 

Tang Day #4 - He's doing FABULOUS!! What a gorgeous boy, I almost want to take a crack at breeding veiltails one last time using him and my new green dt girl from basement bettas!!










Sailor Day #2 - on day 2 his eye was looking slighly better









Sailor Day #3 - on day 3 (yesterday) Sailors eye sort of "popped" and began bleeding. I have him a 100% water change and hopped the eye would drain, I added salt and methalyne blue into the water to help prevent infection. This morning his eye looked a lot better, its 1/2 the size it was when I got him on Tuesday.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

so sad!!!!!


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

Both have good colors. Good luck with Sailor's eye! Hope he pulls through!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

(you know you've got to spawn them)


----------



## dolifisis (Sep 27, 2006)

Ouchie..makes my eye hurt. Hope it heals soon!


----------

